# Bling It Software discontinued



## Sassy S (Jan 22, 2014)

Just learned that Bling It Software is no longer available


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll sell mine cheap! Bought it and never used it...


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

msracefan said:


> I'll sell mine cheap! Bought it and never used it...


Why did you never use it? Was it that bad?


----------



## Sassy S (Jan 22, 2014)

Thxs but will pass


----------

